# Spotting or AF ?



## Heather18 (Oct 27, 2004)

Hi Ruth, 

Sorry to be here again.  I am on the 2WW day 11, in the early hours of this morning I woke up went to the loo and discovered I was bleeding.  Not heavily but it was a brownish red ( more brown than red ) on the tissue.  I went back to bed ( needless to say after a good cry) and finally fell back to sleep.  In the morning I had bled but it was very dark brown and only a tiny amount.  All day I have had a slight amount of either blood (brownish or just a watery light brown discharge or nothing).  The amount has only caused a minute spot on a pant liner all day but if I wipe after going to the loo its on the tissue.  Sorry if this is detailed but I am wondering if this is typical  of the 'spotting ' that i keep reading about so late into the 2WW  or is it likely to be a slow start to AF.  No need to beat about the bush I have already prepared myself for the worst but I  would just like your opinion please. 

Many thanks 

Heather x


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Could go either way as it could be an implantation bleed but could also be af coming on slowly. A test a day early wouldn't hurt.
Good Luck!!

Ruth


----------



## dawn33 (Dec 1, 2004)

Hi Heather,

I've just read your post and hope you are ok, perhaps  u shud do a test like Ruth said because its so distressing feeling the way you do and not knowing either way.

You have been so kind and thoughtful when replying to any of my posts and I just wanted u to know that Im keeping my fingers crossed that it turns out ok for you.

Take care

Dawn33 x


----------

